# Flame Moss Pics



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Here are a few Flame Moss pics before I prune it.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

heh, same ones as on PN  Same Q applies XD


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow that looks really nice. Pat


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

jrs,

Was just wondering - does your moss grow well in warmer water? I've always had trouble getting Christmas moss and Java moss to grow REALLY well with my tank sitting at around 27 C.

It grows, but doesn't look anything as nice as that stuff =)

BTW, this is in a pressurized co2 tank, daily ferts, etc. etc., which I am assuming yours is too  

Chris


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

The temp of this particular tank is 79.6F. I dont seem to have much difficulty with mosses between 70F and 80F.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yay! a favorite moss of mine 

I am really loving mine as well.. of course it doesnt look as good as yours Jrs


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

It is a very interesting moss in the sense that because of the verticle growth of the fronds it doesn't lend itself to algae. The growth rate for a moss is pretty quick too.

I am very happy to see that these so-called rare mosses are becoming more readily available to everyone. They are not bullet-proof like Java but they are pretty easy to grow.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

jrs said:


> I am very happy to see that these so-called rare mosses are becoming more readily available to everyone.


Agreed, I have always thought mosses in general were one of the nicest looking plants, especially aquatic.


----------



## [email protected]$H!F (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm actually looking for some flame moss. If any of you are willing to sell some, do let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey can you post explanation of equipment and technique to prune moss efficiently and fast??

I could never do it properly


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

For slate anchored driftwood like the one in the pic I remove from the tank and put in a cooler. During a water change I 1/2 fill the cooler and then literally give it a haircut underwater. The excess can then be removed from the cooler water with a fish net going back and forth in constant motion. Moss walls can be done in a similar type of manner. For huge pieces of driftwood or driftwood that it is just not practical to remove, simply pull off the moss in pieces. It will look like a bad haircut for a week or two but it will fill back in.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

jrs said:


> For slate anchored driftwood like the one in the pic I remove from the tank and put in a cooler. During a water change I 1/2 fill the cooler and then literally give it a haircut underwater. The excess can then be removed from the cooler water with a fish net going back and forth in constant motion. Moss walls can be done in a similar type of manner. For huge pieces of driftwood or driftwood that it is just not practical to remove, simply pull off the moss in pieces. It will look like a bad haircut for a week or two but it will fill back in.


Haircut with what? Scissors?

I tried using a hair buzzer with a number 2 (I know...) and some really good scissors and I freakin MUTILATED my moss...


----------

